# Frage zu einem Intexus Dialer



## Mr.Ball (14 Juni 2004)

Guten morgen alle zusammen

Ein Freund von mir hat  einen Dialer eingefangen.
Er ist absoluter Laie und hat sich den Dialer beim googeln nach Kochrezepten gefangen.
Hat dieses erst auf der Telefonrechnung bemerkt und mich dann darauf angesprochen.

Habe mir seinen rechner angeschaut (Spybot und Adaware haben nichts gefunden) und per manueller Suche den Intexus Dial 1.1.3.19548 entdeckt.
Der Hashwert lautet 72DD265E9341F0357DADE40F7D52926D24186C35
Weitere Infos waren: Prigglepgg-10024

Ich kann bei der RegTP nicht feststellen ob dieser Dialer registriert ist.
Könnte mir einer von euch helfen etwas näheres über diesen heraus zu finden??
Wäre echt nett.

Als ich den Dialer öffnete (offline) kam ein Fenster welches eine Ok Eingabe forderte und auf kostenlosen Inhalt verwies. Nach Eingabe neues Fenster ebenfalls mit Ok Eingabeaufforderung. Nach erneuter Eingabe wieder neues Fenster mit OK Eingabeaufforderung.

Problematischer Weise konnte ich nirgends eine Preisangabe entdecken (AGB´s etc.)
Ich denke das Geld(117€) kann er als Lehrgeld abschreiben, allerdings sagt er das er gar nicht auf die Seite gekommen ist .


Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Mr.Ball (14 Juni 2004)

@Jurist
Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.  

Aber das mit deinem Ertse-Hilfe Kasten war klar.
Ich wollte "nur" wissen ob der Dialer registriert ist.

Ich bekommen keine Antwort von der RegTP-Datenbank.
Und habe deshalb um eure Hilfe gebeten.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen, denn über den Hashwert bekomme ich keine Auskunft.

danke nochmals


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist
> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
> 
> Aber das mit deinem Ertse-Hilfe Kasten war klar.
> ...



USessionID=0&sStartDS=1&sScriptID=65&rufnummer=&dialerversion=
&dialerhashwert=72DD265E9341F0357DADE40F7D52926D 24186C35&Suche=Absenden


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Ja, der Dialer ist registriert, ja es ist Lehrgeld und nein, der Preis steht offline nach dem Download 1 mal und vor dem Download 2 mal sichtbar beim Dialer.


----------



## Mr.Ball (14 Juni 2004)

@gast

Wie bist du an die Infos gekommen???
Wenn ich die Daten bei der RegTP eingebe erhalte ich keine Treffer.

Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen was ich wo machen muss um die Infos zu erhalten.

Ich würde das nämlich meinem Bekannten gerne zeigen.

Thanks 8)


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

@Mr.Ball

Hier den Hash-Wert oder TelNr. eingeben: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp

Wenn bei den gefundenen Datensätzen nichts dabeisteht (meist in roter Schrift) ist der Dialer registriert.

In diesem Falle deutet auch alles darauf hin, dass dein Kumpel wohl 3x OK eingegeben hat und somit zahlen muss.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Dialer ist registriert, ja es ist Lehrgeld und nein, der Preis steht offline nach dem Download 1 mal und vor dem Download 2 mal sichtbar beim Dialer.



Registriert - ok. So viel habe ich der RegTP auch abringen können.

Woher hast du Infos der Preisangaben und Sichtbarkeiten?


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

Da ich das Angebot kenne (Kochrezepte, PID, ladungsfähige Adresse @ RegTP), kann ich versichern, dass es sich um einen ganz normalen Intexus-Dialer handelt.

Die Aussage vom Gast ist aber dennoch etwas wirr.
Denn eigentlich wird doch der Preis vor der Einwahl zweimal und nicht dreimal genannt.
1x Online, 1x Offline.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Kochrezepte*

[email protected] schrieb:

Da ich das Angebot kenne (Kochrezepte, PID, ladungsfähige Adresse @ RegTP), kann ich versichern, dass es sich um einen ganz normalen Intexus-Dialer handelt. 


Es handelt sich also um Content, dass seinen Preis wert ist?   

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: Kochrezepte*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> Da ich das Angebot kenne (Kochrezepte, PID, ladungsfähige Adresse @ RegTP), kann ich versichern, dass es sich um einen ganz normalen Intexus-Dialer handelt.
> 
> ...



Das sogar Preis"wert" ist, Mister P-M.

Knolle


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2004)

Bei den bekannten Schweinepreisen kann man statt der Rezepte vermutlich für das gleiche Geld die zubereiteten Gerichte von einem Luxusrestaurant fertig anliefern lassen...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: Kochrezepte*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich also um Content, dass seinen Preis wert ist?


Also eingewählt habe ich mich doch noch nicht, ich brauche keine Rezepte. :-? 
Aber ob man 30,- € für ein Kochbuch oder 30,-€ bzw. 2,-€/Min. ausgibt, sei jedem selbst überlassen. :bussi:


----------



## Mr.Ball (15 Juni 2004)

> Aber ob man 30,- € für ein Kochbuch oder 30,-€ bzw. 2,-€/Min. ausgibt, sei jedem selbst überlassen.



Wenn man denn wenigstens etwas für das aus dem (Dialer)-Fenster geworfene Geld bekommen hätte. Aber leider oder besser Gott sei Dank hat sich die Seite wohl nicht aufgebaut. 

Und für 117€ kann man sich wahrscheinlich den Brockhaus der Kochbücher kaufen.

Soviel zum Thema das Content den Preis wert ist.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2004)

Wenn sich die Seite nicht aufgebaut hat, kann ein Konfigurationsfehler vorgelegen haben. Das wurde schon mal angesprochen, aber nicht wirklich geklärt.

Einige der schweineteuren Zugangstools werden möglicherweise einfach falsch konfiguriert. Die Ziel-URL ist dann nicht erreichbar, die Verbindung wird vom Dialin-Server unterbrochen. Scheinbar wird dieser Fall dem Betroffenen nicht klar angezeigt. Er probiert die Einwahl einfach mehrfach innerhalb ganz kurzer Zeit, bis er schließlich aufgibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juni 2004)

Moment, DVill:

Ich bin jetzt (hypothetisch) ein interessierter Content-Woller, ich klicke dreimal wissentlich und willentlich "OK", das Dingens ändert meine DFÜ-Verbindung, versucht sich einzuwählen, schafft dies auch (Telefonkosten beginnen) und dann gibt's keinen Content, weil die URL falsch ist?

Das kann nicht passieren! Das würde ja ein vollkommenes Totschlagsargument gegen alle Verbindungskosten unterhalb von ca. 25 Sek bedeuten (was die Site-Anbieter mangels Protokoll, wer dort war, nicht gegenbeweislich widerlegen können, oder?)

Oder geht so etwas wirklich und kommt auch vor??


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2004)

@ KatzenHai

Das war gerade die spannende Frage in genannten Thread, die nicht klar beantwortet wurde.

Fakt wird sein, dass solche Zugangstools durch Webformulare konfiguriert werden, in denen unter anderen die Ziel-URL eingegeben wird. Zugleich muss die Zielraum für gültige URLs des kostenpflichtigen Angebots definiert sein, um die Wegsurfsperre zu aktivieren.

Wenn nun die Ziel-URL außerhalb der zulässigen Adressen liegt, wird gleich beim ersten Aufruf die Wegsurfsperre aktiv.

Die bisherigen Hinweise gehen dahin, dass hier einfach serverseitig die Wählverbindung abgebrochen wird. Das wäre sicherlich eine rabiate Methode, speziell wenn der Betroffene keinen Hinweis auf das Geschehene erhalten sollte.

Hier können uns die Fachleute sicherlich aufklären.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2004)

Nachtrag zum Vorstehenden:

Für viele kurze Einwahlen hintereinander ist sicherlich eine wichtige Frage, von welcher Seite die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Wenn der Abbruch von der Serverseite passiert, liegt sicherlich ein juristisch zu bewertendes Verhalten des Anbieters vor.

Sowohl im Ereignis- als auch im Modemprotokoll könnten Hinweis auf den Grund der Unterbrechungen zu finden sein.

Ohne genauerer Fakten würde ich aber meinen, dass Computeranfänger, die oft die unscheinbaren Hinweis auf Kosten übersehen und das wirkliche Geschehen nicht klar wahrnehmen, vermutlich technisch nicht in der Lage sind, eine neue Verbindung durch eigenes Handeln zu schließen.

Hierzu müssten sie z.B. den Verbindungsstatus auf dem kleinen Verbindungssymbol in der Taskleiste aufrufen. Ich glaube eher nicht, dass die technischen Hintergründe hierfür hinreichend bekannt sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mr.Ball (15 Juni 2004)

Dem kann ich im Falle meines Bekannten nur beipflichten.

Aber noch mal zu meinem Problem:

Wenn ich den Hashwert bei der RegTP eingebe erscheint ständig der Hinweis das keine Einträge gefunden wurden.
Den Hinweis darauf das es zu Problemen mit der Datenbank kommen kann habe ich befolgt und es ca. 50 mal erneut versucht (+-10).

ich kann also immer noch nicht sagen ob der Dialer registriert ist. :-?


----------



## Counselor (15 Juni 2004)

Jedenfalls dürfte der Konfigurtionsfehler dem Kunden das Recht zum Rücktritt, Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung bzw. ein Zurückbehaltungsrecht bescheren (je nachdem, welches Interesse der Kunde noch an der ausgebliebenen Leistung hat).

Außerdem müßte der Content-Provider bzw seine Inkassovasallen nachweisen, dass die Leistung erbracht wurde (wenn sie das Geld wollen). Und das geht ja nur, wenn sie den erfolgreichen Zugriff des Kunden auf die entsprechende Webseite durch Vorlage der Verbindungslogs nachweisen. Wenn nun kein Zugriff erfolgte, sieht es da wohl er mau aus.

Ich wundere mich nun schon seitdem ich die Dialerrechsprechung beobachte, warum viele Gerichte den schlichten Aufbau einer Telefonverbindung als Nachweis für den Bezug von Content ausreichen lassen wollen. Wenn ich mit einem PC eine Telefonverbindung zu irgend einem RADIUS Server aufbaue, dann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der RADIUS Server meinen Call irgendwo hin weiterleitet. Es gibt nämlich eine Masse von Konfigurationsfehlern (aber auch Überlastsituationen, siehe Strato), die das verhindern können (u. a. TCP/IP Paketfilter, Einstellungen an der IP Adressvergabe).

Nach meiner Meinung müßte zum Nachweis folgendes gefordert werden:

1) an den anrufenden PC durch den Dialin-Gateway vergebene IP
2) Vorlage der Webseite
2) Protokoll über den erfolgreichen Abruf der Webseite vom Webserver durch die Kunden-IP

@Mr. Ball
setz dich doch mal persönlich mit der RegTP in Verbindung. Soweit ich weiß gibt es dort einen Verbraucherservice. Der kann das bestimmt klären.


----------



## Mr.Ball (16 Juni 2004)

> @Mr. Ball
> setz dich doch mal persönlich mit der RegTP in Verbindung. Soweit ich weiß gibt es dort einen Verbraucherservice. Der kann das bestimmt klären.




hat sich dank dvill per pn schon geklärt.

danke für eure antworten


----------

